# emerge squirrelmail, problema [FAQ] [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

Sto facendo gli ultimi passi per configurare un server mail (qmail)..arrivato al punto di emergere squirrelmail mi da il seguente errore: 

```

Whitebox distfiles # emerge squirrelmail

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-mail/squirrelmail-1.4.2-r3 to /

apache2

>>> Downloading http://www.squirrelmail.org/plugins/secure_login-1.2-1.2.8.tar.gz

--02:15:50--  http://www.squirrelmail.org/plugins/secure_login-1.2-1.2.8.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/secure_login-1.2-1.2.8.tar.gz'

Resolving www.squirrelmail.org... 66.35.250.210

Connecting to www.squirrelmail.org[66.35.250.210]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 6,361 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 6,361          4.77K/s

02:16:00 (4.77 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/secure_login-1.2-1.2.8.tar.gz' saved [6361/6361]

>>> Downloading http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.2.tar.bz2

--02:16:00--  http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/squirrelmail-1.4.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving osdn.dl.sourceforge.net... 66.35.250.221

Connecting to osdn.dl.sourceforge.net[66.35.250.221]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,888,703 [application/x-bzip2]

100%[====================================>] 1,888,703     21.67K/s    ETA 00:00

02:17:29 (21.92 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/squirrelmail-1.4.2.tar.bz2' saved [1888703/1888703]

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) squirrelmail-1.4.2.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) retrieveuserdata.0.9-1.4.0.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) compatibility-1.2.tar.gz

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 7acad528bc549bc0826f8b4f2b0a557c

>>>  your file's digest: 73d2c111579e2fad17c289f62e0be855

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//secure_login-1.2-1.2.8.tar.gz

Whitebox distfiles #

```

Ho provato a deletare i file da /usr/portage/distfiles e riemergere, ma il risultato è lostesso

Che dite ?Last edited by f0llia on Sat Mar 06, 2004 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Riprova dopo un

```
# emerge sync
```

oppure dopo aver ricreato il digest per l'ebuild

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/net-mail/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.2-r3.ebuild digest

```

----------

## f0llia

Ho risolto con un emerge sync , ma che errore era sinceramente è la seconda volta che mi capita ma non saprei cosa possa essere   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MyZelF

Portage verifica anche l'integrità dei pacchetti (attraverso hash MD5) prima di installarli, e in caso di problemi si blocca segnalando l'errore. Talvolta (e nel tuo caso il pacchetto è pure ~x86) il digest non è ancora stato inserito nel tree o non è stato aggiornato, di qui la possibilità di ricrearlo attraverso il comando

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/<categoria>/<progrmma>/<programma.versione.ebuild> digest
```

----------

## f0llia

Grazie mille per la spiegazione   :Very Happy: 

----------

